# See what flat head really do ......



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

in cold water....really cool and eye opening.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Pretty cool

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

guess that's why i can only catch channels through the ice.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

AND, I never would a considered putting a sucker on a jig...something for me to ponder.

I can just imagine trying to get a 40 pound flat through a 6" hole


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

always thought the jig thing was weird but when i fish the Mississippi in Iowa that's the only way you see guys doing it below the dams


----------

